# Buying Alimentum or Neocate Formula in Dubai



## natt2906 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi

I'm really hoping there is a mum out there that can help me. We are moving to Dubai in 2 weeks with our 21 month old son. He has a severe intolerance to cow milk and soy protein. He has been drinking Alimentum in Canada since he was born and is unable to tolerate regular soy / cow milk or baby formula. Does anyone know if I can buy either Alimentum, Neocate or an equivalent in Dubai?


----------

